# اسطورة التصميم ثلاثى الابعاد Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2011 كامل مع الكيجين



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2011

 x86








 برنامج ثري دي استيديو ماكس برنامج Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2011 من شركة Autodesk احدث اصدار برنامج التصميم الثلاثي الابعاد الاكثر من عملاق وعالمي جداً برنامج 3D Studio Max من افضل واقوى برامج الاخراج الفني الثلاثي الابعاد فهو البرنامج الاكثر من رائع فى تصميم الاشخاص وعمل التأثيرت للافلام المتحركه وغيرها من التصميمات ثلاثيه الابعاد فعلا هو 3D Studio Max العملاق الأول في عالم التصميم باستخدام ثلاثيات الأبعاد متوافق مع كل اصدارات ويندوز 

 Autodesk® 3ds Max® Design 2011 software offers compelling new techniques for bringing designs to life by aggregating data, iterating ideas, and presenting the results. Streamlined, intelligent data-exchange workflows and innovative new rendering features help designers collaborate in creating stunning, photo-realistic visualizations to optimally showcase design data from Autodesk® Revit® Architecture, Autodesk® Inventor®, AutoCAD® Civil 3D®, Rhino, SolidWorks, FormZ, and Google® Sketchup™. Significant enhancements to the 3ds Max Design modeling and texturing toolset, accessed through a new in-context user interface, help accelerate everyday workflows, enabling designers to better explore, validate, and communicate the stories behind their designs.



Year: 2010
 Version: 2011
 Developer: Autodesk
 Platform: Windows x86
 Compatible with Vista and Win7: full
 Language: English only
 Tabletka: Present


 System requirements

Processor Intel Pentium ® 4 or higher, AMD Athlon ® 64 or higher, or AMD Opteron ®.
 1 GB of RAM (2 GB recommended).
 1 GB of swap space (2 GB recommended).
 Graphics card with 128 MB of RAM or more, which supports Direct3D 10, Direct3D 9 or OpenGL.
 2 GB hard disk.


 New features

* Quicksilver hardware renderer, a new GPU-based, multithreaded rendering engine that can achieve up to 10x faster rendering than traditional techniques on common graphics boards
 * A new FBX File Link that notifies designers of upstream design changes from Autodesk Revit Architecture software and helps reduce the need for rework
 * Significant enhancements for importing native data from Autodesk Inventor software into 3ds Max Design as a solid
 * Ability to view most 3ds Max Design texture maps and materials in the viewport to develop and refine scenes in a higher-fidelity interactive display environment - without the constant need to re-render
 * Significant enhancements to the modeling and texturing toolset, accessed through a new in-context user interface, that help accelerate everyday workflows
 * Import and export of surfaces and solids between 3ds Max Design and Autodesk Revit Architecture software, Rhino, SolidWorks and certain other applications that support the SAT file format
 * Ability to import Google SketchUp version 6 and 7 software files natively, enabling users to directly import files from the Google 3D Warehouse
 * A new Autodesk Material Library that enables designers to more easily exchange material data between certain Autodesk applications



 SIZE : 1.09 GB

 الكيجين مرفق مع البرنامج

part1
part2
part3
part4
part5
part6

 

​


----------



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Doora Ali (22 مارس 2011)

ميرسى جارى التحميل ..............................................ز


----------



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

العفووووووووووووووو


----------



## طائرالجنة (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

العفووووووووووووو


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*كتاب لتعليم اوتوكاد 2009*


----------



## ايمن الهادى (25 مارس 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

العفوووو


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## alafandi_ (27 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *​


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## علاء اكو (8 أبريل 2011)

فتحت صفحة التحميل 

على ماذا اضغط لبدء التحميل؟؟؟؟
زر
free
premium
غير مفعلة للتحميل



> *ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## paco de lucia (21 أبريل 2011)

الروابط غير شغالة أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس - محترف (22 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## علاء اكو (22 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل

اخى الكريم


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## paco de lucia (24 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ؟؟ انتي لا تقرأين ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

بس بدك ردود ؟؟؟ هههههههههه


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*click in here to download*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (29 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## m_sweedy (1 مايو 2011)

هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكيه او تم ازالته بواسطه الشخص الذى قام برفعه


----------



## m_sweedy (1 مايو 2011)

هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكيه او تم ازالته بواسطه الشخص الذى قام برفعه

هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكيه او تم ازالته بواسطه الشخص الذى قام برفعه


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## anosa89 (24 يونيو 2011)

شو يعني click here ومافي شي اضغط عليه وما في رابط؟؟؟


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

click in the link here


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## yasser maroc (14 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير لكن كل الروابط تأخذني لموقع إستضافة *​


----------



## Arch_hodoa (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا بس الرابط التانى مش شغال خاااااااااااااااااالص ودورت عليه فى مواقع تانيه كتييييييييييييير اوى ومعرفتش اوصله لو حضرتك عندك حل يارييييييييييت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

ok je vais voir


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## عصام حسنين (21 يوليو 2011)

الله يكرمك يا اخى الحبيب 
ولكن ارجو م الله العزيز الحميد ان تدلنى على كتاب شرح او اسطونات تعليمية للبرامج
ادم الله عزك وفضلك


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

oki


----------



## gates (25 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------

